

Rebels find photos of Condi Rice in Gaddafi's lair. - sidcool
http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/08/25/7470058-in-the-ruins-of-gadhafis-lair-rebels-find-album-filled-with-photos-of-his-darling-condoleezza-rice

======
russell
My mind boggles. I know dictators and terrorists collect porn. But Condi Rice?
I remember when Nixon was considered one of the 10 sexiest men in the world.
It makes me wonder if there is a world of kinkiness that I have completely
missed out on.

